# kindle at work



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

We have a kindle in the wild thread, but since I had both my kindle and my camera at work today.....


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I hope you didn't overwork it!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> Okay, now I'm intrigued because your office looks so interesting. What do you do, if you don't mind telling me.


If you're referring to the Broadway stuff, that's not work, that's how I survive being at work!


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Edgar looks a little uncomfortable, surrounded by his worst nightmare...Broadway musicals!


----------



## PhillipA82 (Dec 20, 2009)

Nice nice


----------

